# Electrical PEs



## vermonter (Nov 11, 2016)

I've recently started my career in the semiconductor industry as an Electrical Engineer.

I was curious as to what jobs people on this forum have that require a P.E. license, especially in the electrical &amp; electronics field.

Is it more for prestige or are there jobs that require P.E. licenses?


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Nov 12, 2016)

Anything involving construction generally requires it.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 13, 2016)

Consulting engineering and the nuclear industry.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Nov 14, 2016)

Power is the way to go. Too many openings with not a lot of graduates.


----------



## Kovz (Nov 14, 2016)

I was in consulting engineering for 8 years of my career and it was a requirement for many projects to be stamped by a PE.   I am now working for an electric utility company, and although a PE is not required, nor do I ever need to stamp drawings, it is heavily pushed by management that they want all of the engineers to pursue getting their PE.  I think it validates the engineer as a qualified individual.


----------



## willsee (Nov 14, 2016)

Building Consultant

Utility Work


----------



## saberger_vt (Nov 14, 2016)

For higher engineering levels in government, they usually require you to have your PE license, for the same reason Kovz stated above regarding utility companies.  I do not do any design work, but I do know the calculations and the code to make a design work, so when I turn a project down and I am discussing the comments with the engineer, we can communicate on the same level.  By the way, nice username (I grew up in Vermont).


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Nov 15, 2016)

Kovz said:


> I was in consulting engineering for 8 years of my career and it was a requirement for many projects to be stamped by a PE.   I am now working for an electric utility company, and although a PE is not required, nor do I ever need to stamp drawings, it is heavily pushed by management that they want all of the engineers to pursue getting their PE.  I think it validates the engineer as a qualified individual.


I work for a utility also.  As Kovz mentioned, no requirement although it is "preferred/desired" for some jobs.  During a job selection process it could be the difference between being the successful or the unsuccessful candidate.  Never hurts to have one.  I'm about to start working in our industrial marketing group where I will deal directly with larger customers.  By having a PE, you gain a level of credibility with those customers that you otherwise wouldn't have.  Upon retirement, it also makes you more attractive to certain vendors who sell power equipment and services to both utilities and other customers.


----------



## vermonter (Dec 10, 2016)

I passed the october 2016 PE exam


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Dec 13, 2016)

vermonter said:


> I passed the october 2016 PE exam


Congratulations!!  Use your new powers only for good and never for evil.


----------

